# Fs: 5ft acrylic tank



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Need to downgrade to a smaller tank so this duty has to go, the tank has some scratches at the back and a few super fine ones that are not noticable unless you point them out. 8/10 beauty of acrylic is it can easily be rebuffed to lOok 10/10 again. Looking to get $350 firm, and it's 60"x 18" x 16 l/w/h

Ill add in a complete fluval 404 for $400 total. need this thing gone.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pictures of the tank. The green tint you see is just my iphones wierd little thing. Guess the daylight turns a bit greenish to it.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Aww, you are getting rid of it already? =\ This is just the bare tank?


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ya i know bobby :L but it's just the bare tank.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

noone wants a nice tenecor tank?


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Is the wallet and all it's contents included? 

PM'd.


----------



## Fansons (May 20, 2010)

Cool, I might be able to keep Koi on this tank.

Wife will say no, but... so want to buy....


Free bump


----------



## babymack (Jun 10, 2010)

wish i was coming to bc soon!!!


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Sorry I thought it said it was a 135 gallon, dont know where I saw that.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

buuump, need this gone asap need a new set up for incoming fish.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Someone should buy this - so I can stay married.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

IceBlue said:


> Someone should buy this - so I can stay married.


pfffft im sure she cant argue once its filled somewhere in the house 

Tuesday night bump


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

what kind of rocks are those? 
if i may ask


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump, tank is empty and redy to go :O


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump person that asked for a hold has not gotten back to me yet.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

sunday bummmp


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump again.. need this thing gone taking up too much space.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

early morning bump ^_^


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

adding in fluval 404 to the package.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

daily buump


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump, taking offers.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump again, going back to school need this tank gone. time for a break.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

buuuummmmmmp


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

To the top


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

buuuump


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMppppppppppppppppppp


----------

